# USB charging ports



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

Has anyone fitted permanent USB charging sockets to their leisure battery supply? I want to be able to charge phones / kindle etc overnight and the original cigarette lighter sockets are on the ignition circuit. Plus the lighter socket plugs seem to fall out with monotonous regularity.

I've seen some expensive (c £50) square ones from Towsure https://www.towsure.com/berker-twin-usb-charging-points-anthracite 
as well as some much less expensive small round ones from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FQM955Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

These are on eBay for a lot less, they state that they are Berker but may be copies.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just wired a bank of 4 12v sockets and USB chargers off the load connector on my MPPT controller in the wardrobe. Took two minutes. just a few quid off ebay. I never leave stuff charging overnight though. I tend to charge stuff early on when the sun is up, that way the solar panel has all day to catch up. I dont suppose it matters at all though, just makes me feel better.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

12V to usb chargers have a constant current discharge due to the switched mode power supply that reduces the 12v to 5v for the usb, if permanently connected to a 12v supply, make sure you can turn off the 12v when you dont want to use it otherwise you will discharge the battery over a period of time.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does that apply even if there's nothing plugged into the USB?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know it's not a camper but I linked two fuses in my Tiguan to give the USB outlet a permanent live. 

Ray.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I have fitted 3 of the double usb sockets cheapos from EBay all are switched and each fused 2 amp. As said by another contributor they have a small constant power drain even when nothing plugged in so switch and individual fusing is essential.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> Does that apply even if there's nothing plugged into the USB?


Yes, its small but never the less it has the potential to flatten a battery over a few months.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Of the 3 usb sockets I fitted 2 x are powered from the leisure batteries the third from the vehicle battery this is an easy option and doesn’t require a great deal of work or wire runs. I got the idea from an Autotrail I think it was, it’s fitted in the small central panel above cup holders again it is switched with the rocker switch below and fused 2amp at battery take off. The two blueish bits either side of the small panel is Blutac as I found the small clips holding panel were not man enough and I kept pulling it out when removing leads.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Why they have posted sideways I have no idea.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

StewartJ said:


> Why they have posted sideways I have no idea.


Apple??

Ray.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Apple??
> 
> Ray.


Yup:surprise:


----------



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

pete4x4 said:


> 12V to usb chargers have a constant current discharge due to the switched mode power supply that reduces the 12v to 5v for the usb, if permanently connected to a 12v supply, make sure you can turn off the 12v when you dont want to use it otherwise you will discharge the battery over a period of time.


Nice tip-off Pete. Presumably, if wired from the ELB in our Hymer, when the 12v is switched off on the panel there will be no discharge? I bought one which is switched and the other (twin dual sockets) is unswitched. I guess it won't be a big problem anyway with a solar panel connected.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But then your taps n lights won't work either?


----------



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

jiwawa said:


> But then your taps n lights won't work either?


Thanks Jean. I meant when the van is empty for long periods :smile2:


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

It is quite straightforward so much so even i managed to do it.

I bought the double USB and cigarette lighter combined units from Amazon, with wire, switches, crimping stuff and inline fuses. The whole lot cost me less than £40. 

I am sure i sought advice on here about the wiring, adding the switch and in line fuse etc. 

The only problem i had was my hole saw slackened and one switch hole was larger than the other. Solved by buy larger switches to fit.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Found my previous job........

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/182-electrical/142170-additional-12v-sockets.html


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a triple cigarette lighter socket connected to a kitchen light 12v, so constant on. We have quite a few devices, three phones, one tablet, the chromecast, charger for the drone, charger for the action cam and so on. 

I appreciate that constant current draw, it gives the solar panel something to do 🙂 while stationary. 

Since it’s wire mayhem there, i have plans for a charging station, a small build in polycarbonate to house the triple socket, another 4 usb chargers, a wireless charging pad, and some space to store the charging cables. 

All this connected to one kitchen light above the table top, as the current draw is never more than a few amps.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

One of the double usb sockets I fitted in my Hymer with a switch below, this is fitted in the wooden panel at side of drivers seat very handy location as it’s a B588DL and these seats form the lounge so I can charge my tablet whilst using it. The second socket is on the passenger side in a similar position for OH to use. (The bit of Blutac covers the bright blue led which puts out a lot of light when dark) if anyone is not aware you can purchase charging leads with a right angle usb on eBay they do help tidy the lead black one in photo for mifi unit)


----------

